# Temp error with X850xt



## SIK_L_CELL (Mar 9, 2005)

Anytime I set the core over 640 I lose the temp monitor. It goes to 0 degrees. Anyone?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Sik ...    running the latest version correct?


----------



## WheresWaldo (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the same problem, first I thought it was related to temperature rise while running 3d apps now I see that everytime I overclock the X850XTPE I lose the temp settings. If I load the stock profile the temp readings come back at the next check interaval. Then I load an overclocked profile and the temp is gone again. Very repeatable!    I am on B2 and just noticed B3 is available, will try it there.


*Added:* B3 has the same problem reporting temps when overclocked.


----------



## sampofin (Mar 10, 2005)

same temp monitor proplem for me too x850xt


----------



## SIK_L_CELL (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## flexy (Mar 14, 2005)

SIK_L_CELL said:
			
		

> Anytime I set the core over 640 I lose the temp monitor. It goes to 0 degrees. Anyone?



you must have an AWESOME core....watercooling ? I cannot even dream of getting mine at 640....


----------



## WheresWaldo (Mar 14, 2005)

I am able to get to 630/626 before there are any artifacts, and the idle temp is 42 GPU and 49 ENV.


----------

